# Rising Records Scam



## Genome (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm just sharing this for you guys, as it seems to be a pretty busy topic today... I searched the forums and couldn't find anything on it, so unless I'm blind and/or an idiot, read away...

Warning to bands about shady record label - Ultimate Metal Forum

TL/DR - 

Rising Records requests circa £5000, sometimes more, for bands to join the label. Mark Daghorn is the chieftan and has signed many, many bands in the past few months, promising and I quote '_get you on MTV and on tour with DragonForce' _requesting bands use his studio to poor results, a lack of contact resulting in tears/broken promises/shattered dreams/fire. The label was allegedly responsible for Mendeed's downfall too.

Our vocalist just told me that his old band Nya were offered this deal back in 2008, but didn't go ahead with it as 'all the label does is distribute your albums and put one ad on the back of Metal Hammer'.

Check out the link and tell me what you think. There seems to be a lot of new members registering and slating RR, which seems a little odd but that could be a result of the thread going viral.

Anyway heads up guys, read the thread!

Simon


----------



## ChrisRushing (Jan 18, 2012)

I didn't read the full article but stuff like this has been going on for years. It isn't illegal and it happens all the time. The rule of thumb should always be "if it sounds too good to be true, then it probably isn't true" and anyone wanting to support your band should NEVER ask for money up front. Unfortunately many bands/individuals are so desperate to "Make it" that they jump on anything that comes along. Fortunately a quick Google search can usually turn up who is and isn't legit. Common sense goes a long way in these types of situations.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 18, 2012)

DIY or Die..

That is all.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 18, 2012)

I've known about this for a very long time, good to see it's finally being brought to light. Friends of mine, Bleed From Within are struggling with them in court at the moment and the issue is that there's nothing illegal occuring. 

I hope Rising Records dies a death.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, my friend is on this label and was talking to me about all this shit going down yesterday. His band are down 7.5k.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 18, 2012)

I also know that while Trigger The Bloodshed got some amazing tours (Cannibal Corpse, Meshuggah) they also ended up being in so much debt to Rising that they had to sell their own gear. I know it's not unheard of, but fuck, being that poor is something I definitely do not want for myself.


----------



## Genome (Jan 18, 2012)

ChrisRushing said:


> I didn't read the full article but stuff like this has been going on for years. It isn't illegal and it happens all the time. The rule of thumb should always be "if it sounds too good to be true, then it probably isn't true" and anyone wanting to support your band should NEVER ask for money up front. Unfortunately many bands/individuals are so desperate to "Make it" that they jump on anything that comes along. Fortunately a quick Google search can usually turn up who is and isn't legit. Common sense goes a long way in these types of situations.



Absolutely. I don't know the terms of the specific contracts with his bands, but potentially it could still be illegal though. If bands fork over 00's of pounds for a deal and Daghorn delivers on his promises that were stated in writing - no problems there at all, that's just business. 

However if he is in breach of contract, which a lot of bands seem to claim he is, that's where the problem lies.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jan 18, 2012)

If people are silly enough to sign this deal, are they smart enough to compose things i want to hear in the first place?


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jan 18, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> If people are silly enough to sign this deal, are they smart enough to compose things i want to hear in the first place?



Musical writing has ZERO to do with signing to a label that may be bad. The deal points it out as if it's a worthwhile experience. Which it is, because me and my band have been through it. If you're happy to spend the money and get the album, it's a worthwhile experience. You just need to be smart. The reason we signed, despite the fees, were the fact that we own all rights to the masters of our music, and we get a 50/50 split on all profits after break-even. We figured, if it goes really well, we'll get our money back eventually. If not, we've had a fucking hell of a good time doing it.

In conclusion, no point hating on the bands that do this, they aren't stupid, they just wanna catch a break in an unfortunately dying industry, where getting your name out there is as hard as getting a good Devries guitar (hope people will get that). I'm extremely proud of the end result. Yes, the production isn't the best there is, and the material isn't exactly godly, but what can you expect from a young band's debut? We're gonna be smarter with our next release and the material's gonna kick ass.

/rant.

Haters gonna hate


----------



## jdavid321 (Jun 14, 2012)

ei guys;

Just thought I'd share this page selling (cheap I think) record contracts templates with explanatory breakdowns and pro-artist/pro-label version.

Recording Contract - Record Deal Agreement | The Musician's Guide

hope you find it useful!


----------



## RisingPete (Feb 16, 2013)

Guys, 

Please be aware that the original *Rising Records* label established in 1980 in Sheffield UK is and has been, in business since then. When we first started we were registered with the Independent Label Association and are members of many trade organsiastions such as BPI etc.

We have no relationship or connection with the metal label associated with either Mark Daghorn or Clacton (UK). Mark Daghorn started that label in 2003, using our trading name and continued in spite of many representations from us. We have been at pains to dissociate ourselves with their business dealings and practices since he started.

We have now found it necessary to publish this disclaimer because of many contacts received by us from bands, musicians and traders disgruntled with the services or contact received from this other label. 

We run our label as a non-profit making business geared towards helping out local musicians. We do not rip people off.

Please be sensitive to the fact that your references to *Rising Records* could affect our business and reputation. When referencing *Rising Records*, please ensure your comments distinguish between our label name and the one associated with Daghorn. 

Thanks all. Good luck in your musical endevours and if you think we can help you, please contact us.


----------



## fps (Feb 16, 2013)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I also know that while Trigger The Bloodshed got some amazing tours (Cannibal Corpse, Meshuggah) they also ended up being in so much debt to Rising that they had to sell their own gear. I know it's not unheard of, but fuck, being that poor is something I definitely do not want for myself.



Wow that's really interesting. Really sucks. Bands really need to make the best of it within their means, if there are genuine signs of encouragement look at taking the next step. This kind of money though, you said this other band are 7.5k down? Yikes, my heart goes out to them, what a shit situation.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 16, 2013)

RisingPete said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please be aware that the original *Rising Records* label established in 1980 in Sheffield UK is and has been, in business since then. When we first started we were registered with the Independent Label Association and are members of many trade organsiastions such as BPI etc.
> 
> ...


Wow. Double wow.

There are (2) two Rising Records. So a simple Google search could reveal the legit one but, be in connection of looking up the other, false, not-so-easy-to-work-with one.

Damn shame.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 16, 2013)

That's why you go with one you know/ trust such as Nuclear Blast, Geffen, Road Runner Records ect...


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't think I'd fall into the trap but I guess living under a rock has its benefits.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 17, 2013)

Why in the hell would you PAY a record label to get signed? I thought the whole purpose of a record label was that they could invest money in YOU which they'd recoup later through sales. If the label doesn't have any more money than you do then they're useless. Then they're like... a personal shopper.  You give your money to them so they can spend it on you, but taking a cut for themselves first. Ridiculous.

If you have 5k lying around and you want to become a rockstar but don't know how, then ask the shitty label what they're planning to do with those 5k, then go home and do three times as much with it.

Rule of thumb: If the record label has no money, it means they don't know how to make any money, meaning they obviously suck at being a record label.


----------

